# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل دیباگ نشدن دلفی

## iman_Delphi

سلام
من با دلفی xe4 کار میکنم و یه پروژه دارم که bpl هست....
زمانی که روی یه خط بریک پوینت میزارم رنگش قرمز نمیشه  و زمان اجرا روی بریک پوینت نمیره !!!!؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
compile all هم میکنم هم باز همین اتفاق میافته ؟

----------


## hadisalahi2

احتمال داره با گزینه Run Widthout debugging پروزه رو اجرا میکنی

----------

